# B12 Q's



## trainhard (Nov 15, 2006)

Thinking about taking it for my appetite. Where is a good place to get it and what is a good does to use. I was thinking 1000mcg 2 times a week? How does that sound? And do i just inject it intramuscular? I feel like i have read you can do it the same was as insulin and gh as well.. Break me down fellas. I know a lot about juice, but havent done B12 thus far...

Thanks in advance.. and what other effects does b12 have besides an appettite increase? What other pros and cons can i look for with b12? 

Thanks bros, peace!


----------



## brendanbreen (Nov 20, 2006)

it will increase you energy, red blood count, more vascularity, and ive heard will bruse less...... dont know where to get the injectables tho


----------



## Big A (Nov 27, 2006)

Our sponsor here www.synthetek.com sells the best injectible B-12 version that exists, called Synthelamin.

It's the only inj B12 in the world that is time released, so you only need to inject it twice a week compared with every brand out there that NEEDS to be injected daily. And it's twice the strength of any other brand and a bottle lasts you a year at less than $1/week! And you get double money back guarantee. Shit, I don't think there's anything else to say!  

You need to inject IM or SQ 1ml ED for the first week as a loading phase and then just 1ml every few days after that. You will get insane appetite increases, you will feel great and you will get some veins too.


----------

